# Road/track bed material question



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I've read so many threads about various materials used for track bed. Cork, rubber etc.

I have these thin rubber mats about 1/16"-1/8" thick by 18" wide X 4' long - would these be ok to cut up and use for laying the track on top?

Also, does the quality of the cut matter? I'm thinking it doesn't matter too much since the scenery/ballast would be covering the edges anyway?

Sorry for these less than basic questions but I want to this as correctly as possible without messing it up too much.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just about anything works as long as it's not a hard material and as long as you can work with it easily then go for it! The main reason for any material under the track is to cut down on the noise and to raise it up per proto-typical standards.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean - you know you sure do give me hope that I may actually get this thing built one day


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just remember #1 rule!
If your friends or family don't like what your doing with your Rail Road then they can just go somewhere else and not play with your trains!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Just remember #1 rule!
> If your friends or family don't like what your doing with your Rail Road then they can just go somewhere else and not play with your trains!


LMAO - excellent rule


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Just remember #1 rule!
> If your friends or family don't like what your doing with your Rail Road then they can just go somewhere else and not play with your trains!


Yea-Exactly! Unless its in your living room like lime. I still do what I want! Within my allowed space of course. Lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll largely agree with the above (especially the "you're the boss" rule), however 1/16" sounds a bit thin to me for a protypical ballast mound buildup. (Though that's a scale-dependent thought, I guess.) Can you pick and choose more towards the 1/8" range with the material you have?

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not sure TJ - 

I'll take a look tomorrow and check it out and remeasure - Remember though I have both O and HO I want to work with.

The rule of measure twice and cut once doesn't apply to me. 

For me it's more like measure 6 times cut once - scrap, get a new piece measure again, cut - scrap... Get someone else to measure and cut


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok couldn't wait - it appears its actually 5/16" so good for both O and HO you think?

Told you I can't measure to save my life lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh ... that's much thicker. Sounds great for O, but perhaps thick for HO ... depends on how you would cover a ballast mound and blend it in with the surrounding scenery. Again, Rule #1 applies ... you're the boss!

If you like the idea of cutting up a cushioned sheet of something (other than cork), try looking at sheets of craft foam (usually multicolored) that you would find at a Michael's craft store and the like. 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ - you've got so many good ideas.

I think I have a few that are not quite as thick - Have about 15 sheets of this stuff.

Also, I believe my track layout will be placed about 2" above the table so I can blend the scenery with streams, valley's and the like.

I'm on a budget (I'm also cheap  ) and working with as much as I have around the garage and the house. So far I've only spent $45 on building materials!

Not bad considering I've spent $250 on train sets, tracks etc. LOL

I am thinking of using that foam however for the backs of the tables.


----------

